# doppelganger



## Lorena1970

Hi all,

.....I can't find an appropriate translation for "*doppelganger*".

Speaking about someone beloved who is no more with us, the sentence is " A *doppelganger* may be knocking at your door soon..." (Note: in this context doppleganger is supposed to have a positive meaning)


Thank you!


----------



## Teerex51

It's _dopp*el*gänger_, German for _look alike_, in this case someone who looks like a dead person.


----------



## Lorena1970

Thank you, I know who/what is it, but I need a correspondent word in Italian...Possibly avoiding "fantasma" or "spettro", that doesn't match the meaning implied in the sentence.


----------



## Teerex51

Copia spettrale, secondo Wikipedia


----------



## rrose17

Really? I always thought doppelganger meant your double whether that person was dead or alive.


----------



## Lorena1970

Sì, lo so, ho già visto wikipedia, ma non è ancora questo il senso. Si parla di una persona speciale che non c'è più, e che ha lasciato un vuoto. "Copia spettrale" mi sembra davvero macabro - la frase è stata scritta da un madrelingua come incoraggiamento all'amico...Non mi sembra incoraggiante "Forse una copia spettrale sta per suonare alla tua porta/suonerà presto alla tua porta"...

@rrose: in fact it is often used as you suggest, although Wikipedia describes it mainly with a negative sense. It's sort of an "alter-ego", I guess... Gosh...maybe "alter-ego" could be appropriate in my sentence...???!
"Un suo *alter-ego* potrebbe presto suonare alla tua porta" ...sounds good...?!!!


----------



## Iraiem

Credo che non ci sia un vero corrispondente del termine in italiano, almeno a me, ora, non me ne vengono in mente. "Alter-ego" mi sembra possa andare bene, ma a questo punto, se il senso della frase è quello, potrebbe andare bene anche "altra lei" o "altro lui".


----------



## GavinW

Iraiem said:


> potrebbe andare bene anche "altra lei" o "altro lui".


 
Nice, I like!
Bit more attractive than ectoplasm, anyway....


----------



## Lorena1970

Thank you!
Well....I remain focused on "_alter-ego_", although I may be wrong. The use of "doppleganger" in that sentence was a witty use of language (by a BE native speaker) that wanted to describe "someone else of his same value, strength and imagination ". Me too I like "_un altro lui_", though not completely convinced. Thanks a lot indeed for your contribution. Let's think about it....


----------



## tsoapm

Sarà brutto ma provo – non si sa mai:

Copia carbone?


----------



## o-nami

Lorena1970 said:


> Thank you!
> Well....I remain focused on "_alter-ego_", although I may be wrong.


----------



## Teerex51

_Alter ego_ ha dei connotati di braccio destro, secondo in comando....

Ci sarebbero anche _sosia, ritratto vivente, copia, gemello, doppione_


----------



## Phed

Ciao a tutti, provo anch'io...
se anzichè usare una parola sola si provasse con una libera traduzione?
Per esempio "Forse una persona parimenti speciale sta per suonare alla tua porta/suonerà presto alla tua porta" ?


----------



## o-nami

Teerex51 said:


> _Alter ego_ ha dei connotati di braccio destro, secondo in comando....
> 
> Ci sarebbero anche _sosia, ritratto vivente, copia, gemello, doppione_



Oddio, avevo letto male... No, alter-ego non centra nulla in questo contesto. Io sarei per la soluzione proposta da Phed, a questo punto.


----------



## Curandera

_Che ne dici di:_

_'Controfigura' ?_

_Una tua controfigura..._


----------



## Blackman

Clone? una sua riproduzione?


----------



## o-nami

Iraiem said:


> Credo che non ci sia un vero corrispondente del termine in italiano, almeno a me, ora, non me ne vengono in mente. "Alter-ego" mi sembra possa andare bene, ma a questo punto, se il senso della frase è quello, potrebbe andare bene anche "altra lei" o "altro lui".



Mi sembra la cosa più sensata da fare, rispetto al senso della frase. 
Anche perché secondo il Pons tedesco-italiano la traduzione letterale di Doppelgänger è "sosia", e secondo me nel contesto non sarebbe efficace...


----------



## shakalaka

Traduzione internazionale: "Avatar"


----------



## Lorena1970

@Curandera: controfigura nel mio contesto non mi suona bene...spesso ha connotazione dispregiativa.
@TsoAPm: copia carbone è interessante, ma non mi convince nel mio contesto...sa di somiglianza fisica più che psicologica.
@Blackman: clone non è male, ma è ancora troppo poco poetico, un po' senz'anima, direi..."chimico" 
@ ShakalakaAvatar è ovviamente divertente e appropriato, ma non è italiano, è "Globish", mentre io cerco un termine in Italiano Standard.

*Alter-ego* rimane il termine che mi convince di più, non come traduzione assoluta ma relativa al mio contesto funziona bene, dato che l'autore del testo è un letterato. (Alter-ego non significa propriamente "braccio destro" o "secondo in comando" anche se è spesso usato per definire il braccio destro di qualcuno, nella terminologia giuridica) 

"Il termine viene comunemente usato nell'analisi letteraria per descrivere personaggi che sono *psicologicamente identici.* Un concetto correlato è quello di doppelgänger." (qui)

Grazie a tutti, discussione comunque interessante.


----------



## Blackman

facsimile/imitazione/sostituto/aggiornamento/modello aggiornato?

Calco? il tuo positivo?


----------



## shakalaka

"Trasposizione" come ti suona?...."La sua trasposizione"


----------



## Lorena1970

No, no! Troppo pomposo! Hai letto la frase? 
"Forse la sua trasposizione suonerà presto alla tua porta"...terrificante, mi sa di fantasma!
Nella versione inglese "doppelganger" suona benissimo, e resto convinta che "_alter-ego_" allo stato attuale è la migliore, assieme ad "_un altro lui_" che però è un po' deboluccia, non ha la forza nel contesto italiano di "doppelganger" nel contesto ingelse...

Per esempio, l'alter ego nei supereroi è un altro sé con maggiori poteri, quindi "migliorato". L'alter-ego in Dr. Jeckill è un altro sé con diversi poteri, ma sempre "accresciuto" rispetto al sé iniziale. 
Il senso di "doppelganger" nella mia frase è questo: una "copia" di lui ma ancora più "strong"(nel senso di esaltazione delle qualità).

La discussione mi ha chiarito le idee...grazie!


----------



## shakalaka

Sì hai ragione! Trasposizione è spettrale, però wikipedia ne dà un senso malefico, un presagio di morte!


----------



## Lorena1970

A cosa Wikipedia dà senso di morte? A trasposizione o a doppelganger...?


----------



## shakalaka

Lorena1970 said:


> A cosa Wikipedia dà senso di morte? A trasposizione o a doppelganger...?



A doppelganger. Se una persona vede il proprio o quello degli altri è un cattivo segno. 
Ps: in altri forum l'ho trovato tradotto come "Il sé-ombra" e "L'io-ombra".

Pps: Proprio in Shining (di cui il mio avatar è un estratto) c'è proprio il fenomeno del doppelganger! (se non l'hai mai visto te lo consiglio)


----------



## tsoapm

shakalaka said:


> A doppelganger. Se una persona vede il proprio o quello degli altri è un cattivo segno.
> Ps: in altri forum l'ho trovato tradotto come "Il sé-ombra" e "L'io-ombra".
> 
> Pps: Proprio in Shining (di cui il mio avatar è un estratto) c'è proprio il fenomeno del doppelganger! (se non l'hai mai visto te lo consiglio)



Non sarà sbagliato, però secondo me, l’idea della morte non viene automaticamente in inglese.


----------



## Lorena1970

@ TsoaPM: In effect I consulted the Only English forum where there is a thread on doppelganger, and it isn't necessarily negative. And I am sure that "my writer" used it with a full positive meaning.
@shakalaka: of course I have seen The Shining! Many many times indeed! And in that case too I think that Nicholson's personality it's enhanced by his doppelganger. I mean that his hidden anxieties are boosted and revealed by his doppelganger. At same time, I think that if someone has good qualities, his doppelganger can express them at their best. This was the meaning in my sentence, no doubts at all. That's why I still think that "alter-ego" works very well...


----------



## shakalaka

Ok Lorena, mi/ci hai convinto!  Alter-ego è senz'altro la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Lorena1970

I didn't meant to convince you, of course. I meant me too to properly investigate the meaning under different points of view.


----------



## Ruminante

Teerex51 said:


> _Alter ego_ ha dei connotati di braccio destro, secondo in comando....
> 
> Ci sarebbero anche _sosia, ritratto vivente, copia, gemello, doppione_


Io voto per sosia!
"_... presto un suo sosia potrebbe suonare alla tua porta..._" ma si tratta anche qui solo di somiglianza fisica, e terrena, oppure:

"_... presto un suo "altro sé" potrebbe suonare alla tua porta..._" 
che è piu' vago e generico.
Auguri di buona scelta...


----------



## shakalaka

Lorena1970 said:


> I didn't meant to convince you



I didn't meanT?


----------



## Citrinette

I'd hate to make things difficult, but "alter ego" means a different personality in one person, both in Italian and in English. It's a seperate personality. It's not the same person at all or even a copy. the most famous example would be Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde.

Wiki gives a brief definition in Italian and in English. I'm not sure it's the best choice.

Why not just use Doppelganger directly in Italian? Wiki has a page on it in Italian.

Or maybe within the doppelganger description you might find a synonym. 

Sosia works in my opinion but there were other good suggestions too.


----------



## Lorena1970

shakalaka said:


> I didn't meanT?



Sì, sbagliato a scrivere...thanks!


----------



## shakalaka

"*controparte*"


----------

